# UK microclimate to AU fittings



## Bl69aze (Feb 22, 2020)

How do people make these work in Australia? I’m familiar with changing the connections... on cracked extension cords.. is it any different?

Assuming I’d have to change both the cords to Australian “male and female”? - male for the wall, female for the heating item


----------



## jahan (Feb 22, 2020)

I`d be careful if I was you. In the UK they use 110v we use 240v.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 22, 2020)

jahan said:


> I`d be careful if I was you. In the UK they use 110v we use 240v.



Actually that's incorrect.
UK is same as AUS standard ie 240VAC 50Hz , ref https://www.worldstandards.eu/electricity/plug-voltage-by-country/
it's only their plug that's different :
We use Type I plugs, the UK is Type G.

Very easy conversion, but why bother convert when an international adapter is so cheap.
https://www.expansys.com.au/xbase-u...7S2gc7Maw0rTCpOuivIsn9r7_VZrwQQYaAuBpEALw_wcB


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 22, 2020)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Actually that's incorrect.
> UK is same as AUS standard ie 240VAC 50Hz , ref https://www.worldstandards.eu/electricity/plug-voltage-by-country/
> it's only their plug that's different :
> We use Type I plugs, the UK is Type G.
> ...



Because adaptors aren’t intended for along term solution, from what I’ve been told by multiple people

And yep, UK is extremely similar to AU apart from the plugs

I wanted to grab a herpstat from Spyderrobotics but alas they don’t sell their 240v option anymore


----------



## jahan (Feb 23, 2020)

Ok, Sorry about that, must have it mixed up with somewhere else.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 23, 2020)

Just get an Australian to universal power board, or a single adapter.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Just get an Australian to universal power board, or a single adapter.


I never even considered a universal power board being a thing.. but it’s genius!

What should I do in regards to the female end of stat?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 24, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> I never even considered a universal power board being a thing.. but it’s genius!
> 
> What should I do in regards to the female end of stat?



I've spent a lot of time abroad, those things are day to day necessities in many countries. In Europe, the New World and Australia things are pretty consistent, but in Asia it's a bit of a mess so universal outlets are the norm and local (well, usually American, which is clearly better than the European, even though the local Asian electricity doesn't usually match American) male to universal female powerboards are everywhere.

As for the female outlets... crap, I actually didn't think about that, I think I sort of figured you were using it along with compatible equipment. That part actually would be a hassle. In my younger days I'd have rewired it myself, I can rewire it as safely as a factory wired unit (possibly better depending on the factory quality) but these days I'd probably just not use it. If ever there was a fire, even for another reason, having a home-wired thermostat is possibly going to leave you liable/void insurance. Piggy backing too many adapters and powerboards etc off each other is also a recipe for disaster. I wish I had a picture of the incredible mess of double adapters and power boards all connecting to one single outlet in the herp room I had about 18 years ago, it was the most insane working mess of such things I've ever seen. The initial cable coming out of the outlet was warm to the touch, it's amazing it never blew a fuse (we did still use actual fuses back then).

Realistically, going from Australian outlet to UK thermostat back to Australian heating equipment is going to require two levels of adapting, so outlet to adapter (1) to thermostat (2) to adapter (3) to heating element (4) is four loose connections between five individual conducting modules. Your other option is to rewire it which is technically illegal (unless you're an electrician) or to get an electrician to rewire it which will be more expensive than a new thermostat, and depending on your skill you could rewire it which may be dangerous or legally problematic.

One good thing about UK plugs is that they're ridiculously overengineered, making them very secure, so if you do go to the hassle of the universal adaptors it'll be much better than if you were using the hideous European one or even the American one. The Australian male plug also fits pretty securely into a universal female outlet.

Honestly though, I'd just get another thermostat.

Oh, another option is to use a universal powerboard and UK heating equipment.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 24, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> I've spent a lot of time abroad, those things are day to day necessities in many countries. In Europe, the New World and Australia things are pretty consistent, but in Asia it's a bit of a mess so universal outlets are the norm and local (well, usually American, which is clearly better than the European, even though the local Asian electricity doesn't usually match American) male to universal female powerboards are everywhere.
> 
> As for the female outlets... crap, I actually didn't think about that, I think I sort of figured you were using it along with compatible equipment. That part actually would be a hassle. In my younger days I'd have rewired it myself, I can rewire it as safely as a factory wired unit (possibly better depending on the factory quality) but these days I'd probably just not use it. If ever there was a fire, even for another reason, having a home-wired thermostat is possibly going to leave you liable/void insurance. Piggy backing too many adapters and powerboards etc off each other is also a recipe for disaster. I wish I had a picture of the incredible mess of double adapters and power boards all connecting to one single outlet in the herp room I had about 18 years ago, it was the most insane working mess of such things I've ever seen. The initial cable coming out of the outlet was warm to the touch, it's amazing it never blew a fuse (we did still use actual fuses back then).
> 
> ...



I really liked the evo MC thermostat on my incubator 

So I went to go buy another one, so I can put the one on incubator with my adults and one on rack 

450$!! When I could get it from uk for around 200+ shipping + a couple au plugs

Not really a fan of the standard dial thermostats anymore 

Maybe I’ll try habitat dimming digital


----------

